# I need advice on a router



## johnspack (Jul 29, 2011)

I need advice on a router.  My current WRT54GL running Tomato apparently isn't good enough for my current connection.  I'm getting huge lag through the router,  so I have to take the router out in order to have stable online gaming.  I got this with all previous,  and even cheaper routers.  The problem with the current method is,  I have to disconnect my 2 folding boxes.  What the heck kind of router do I need to keep latency/lag down?  Please help,  this has been going on for years,  and my isp has ripped up all lines and replaced with fibre optics,  so I just shouldn't be dealing with this.....


----------



## TeXBill (Jul 29, 2011)

I use a Dlink DIR-655, connect 4 wired computers, 3 wireless laptops and a Wii at the same time with no lag at all. 3 of those are full time folders.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 30, 2011)

I use a Rosewill RNX-GX4 that connects 3 wired rigs and a 8-Port 10/100 switch to feed the rest of the rigs. I used to use a WRT54G, but the ol' VM's we used to run would crash it several times a day. No issues with the Rosewill router and it accepts Tomato. *What about a firmware upgrade for the Linksys?*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 30, 2011)

If you want a beefy router try this http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Asus_RT-N16

Designed with open source in mind. It has 128 MBs of ram, 32 MBs of flash, and a 480 Mhz cpu.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 30, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I use a Dlink DIR-655, connect 4 wired computers, 3 wireless laptops and a Wii at the same time with no lag at all. 3 of those are full time folders.



+1

This router is on the cheap end of prices. but it's not crippled.  It doesn't support 3rd party firmware, but for a home network you really won't need the extra features.  Otherwise; it's been running for 6 months continuously without so much as being warm to the touch, doesn't choke with multiple (8 between wired and wireless) connections, and has enough features to be very friendly for bandwidth control.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I switched from my WRT54GL to a E1000 when the WRT54GL could no long keep up with my internet connection(though the WRT54GL should be good for any connection under 25Mb/s).  I run USBTomato on it, because I love the Tomato firmware so much.

Plus you can pick them up for $30.

Haven't had any issues with lag or poor pings with it.

The RT-N16 is probably the most bad ass router you can get, and since it also supports USBTomato, you can load that on it and have the interface you are already used to from your WRT54GL.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If you want a beefy router try this http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Asus_RT-N16
> 
> Designed with open source in mind. It has 128 MBs of ram, 32 MBs of flash, and a 480 Mhz cpu.



Good lord!!!  I sure like it though....
Edit: found one router..  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55875&vpn=E1000-CA&manufacture=Linksys


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

If anyone could recommend under $100 routers on ncix,  I'd appreciate it!


----------



## happita (Jul 30, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Good lord!!!  I sure like it though....
> Edit: found one router..  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55875&vpn=E1000-CA&manufacture=Linksys



Yea, I was going to say the same thing. A router that has an integrated CPU and RAM, seems a bit much IMO. But I guess it would benefit the user if he/she is a bandwidth fiend and uses every ounce of the connection to it's limits.
I've got a 15MB connection and this is my router:Linksys WRT160N Wireless Broadband Router 802.11b/...
Never had any problems with it thus far, unlike some people.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

Having a bad net day:



Nope,  bad internet day for me!!


----------



## timta2 (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish I had that "bad net day".


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread is a of much interest to me.  I'm still in the market for wireless routers that can handle megatons of simultaneous connections, and epic quantities of bandwidth.

Scenario A) There are about 6 or 7 students and they all like to torrent, as many students do, which utterly obliterates the single WRT54G router.
Scenario B) There are far fewer connections but a huge amount of high bandwidth content being zipped around over a decently large wireless network.

To solve scenario A I've considering setting up a gateway server using a cheap quad-core (AthlonII X4) and using a couple access points to link it together and distribute the load.  The RT-N16 might be a cheaper solution.

For scenario B I'm planning on just setting up a single commercial router and then running CAT6 to several dual-band n-wireless access points.


----------



## TissueBox (Jul 30, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Good lord!!!  I sure like it though....
> Edit: found one router..  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55875&vpn=E1000-CA&manufacture=Linksys



http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/linksys-linksys-wireless-n-router-e1000-ca-e1000-ca/10149077.aspx

You can either buy it at BestBuy or PM at NCIX/Canada Computers/some other one, save yourself ~$40. BestBuy does have the 14-day no-restock-fee return though, should you decide you want something else.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 30, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TeXBill
> I use a Dlink DIR-655, connect 4 wired computers, 3 wireless laptops and a Wii at the same time with no lag at all. 3 of those are full time folders.
> 
> ...




+1
+1

I have two of these, both sets of parents have one, my brother has one.  HW vers...A3, A4, B1.   All "A" versions on firmware 1.35NA.  Bother's (B1) firmware? Sent him new firmware, v 203NA, last week.

None have failed. Oldest two, mom's and mine, are 4 years old approx.

I thought I had one on the blink so I bought another, it's in the box as a backup.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2011)

happita said:


> Yea, I was going to say the same thing. A router that has an integrated CPU and RAM, seems a bit much IMO. But I guess it would benefit the user if he/she is a bandwidth fiend and uses every ounce of the connection to it's limits.
> I've got a 15MB connection and this is my router:Linksys WRT160N Wireless Broadband Router 802.11b/...
> Never had any problems with it thus far, unlike some people.





All routers have  a CPU and some form of RAM. How do you expect they work, magic?

This one just has more, and a faster proc. That generally is more of an issue when you have lots of connections (Torrents, Gnutella, other forms of P2P) than a lot of bandwidth (Steam). Having multiple computers connected all torrenting will knock most consumer routers out pretty fast.

EDIT - a better way of saying that is: It's easier to hit the connection limit of a given router's ability than the bandwidth limit, for all but the fastest internet connections.


----------



## happita (Jul 30, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> All routers have  a CPU and some form of RAM. How do you expect they work, magic?
> 
> This one just has more, and a faster proc. That generally is more of an issue when you have lots of connections (Torrents, Gnutella, other forms of P2P) than a lot of bandwidth (Steam). Having multiple computers connected all torrenting will knock most consumer routers out pretty fast.



I've never seen CPU or RAM in MOST routers's spec sheets. Maybe they just don't put them down, I don't know. I thought all routers ran on protocols, firmware/software and communicated with your isp and routed traffic through its hardware in correlation to what frequency bands they operate on. Can you link a source to your statement please?
I don't know much about networking, that's why I'm a bit curious.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2011)

A router is an embedded computing device. Most modern routers run on a linux-based firmware. How exactly does one run firmware/software without a processor? We're not talking Sandybridge here, we're talking a specialized, usually ARM based processor. Broadcom and others have liscenced the ARM architecture and designed their own chips. These aren't full-featured general purpose x86 devices, they're tailored to what they do. We're not (usually) talking DDRx but some form of NAND used as storage and ram.

How do you "run on a protocol"? How do you get a configurable webpage out of a purely electrical device? Does your incandescant lightbulb produce a webpage? You don't get protocol from constant voltage by simple circuitry, you need some form of intgrated circuit (the circuits would be too bulky to build from discrete components). Even the LAN card in your computer has its own processor. It's even less complex. a simple Microcontroller which controls I/O in response to signalling from the bus (PCI/PCIe)


The realm of what is a basic IC to what is a Microcontroller to what is a CPU is kind of blurred. The processor in any router is a specialized device, meant for, you guessed it: routing Ethernet traffic. In order for it to do things like NAT, SPI Firewall and webpage production it needs to have some general purpose computing capability, but many functions are culled to save transistor count, energy use,heat, and production cost.

Here's a good basic description, from the University of Virginia Computer Science department, no less. Link, PDF


If you really want a more indepth analysis, go google it.

EDIT - After reading what I wrote, I realise it may come off as condescending. That's not my intention. I'm just trying to be straightforward.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 30, 2011)

happita said:


> I've never seen CPU or RAM in MOST routers's spec sheets. Maybe they just don't put them down, I don't know. I thought all routers ran on protocols, firmware/software and communicated with your isp and routed traffic through its hardware in correlation to what frequency bands they operate on. Can you link a source to your statement please?
> I don't know much about networking, that's why I'm a bit curious.



The most spectacular way to demonstrate this is using the good old wrt54g router from Linksys.  Check out the wikipedia page listing the variations in hardware between revisions: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrt54g


A little bit of history here.  Linksys utilized a GPL based kernel in their initial firmware to run the wrt54g.  To save more money, they had 1 initial router model, but crippled the consumer version in firmware.  Once people discovered the kernel's basis, Linksys was forced to open the source code (very simplified, read up on the topic if you are actually interested).  Once the source code was opened, people re-enabled the more expensive functions of the router, making a $100 router a $600 router.  Linksys was, understandably, miffed by the losses in sales of the $600 routers.  In order to reclaim the market, they started to release less functional consumer grade models (less rom, ram, and slower processors).  So started the crippling of the wrt54g, and the subsequent push for smaller and smaller firmware.


Back on topic.  Routers don't need to be connected to the internet to work.  They must therefore be able to dynamically assign IPs, route packets, and maintain communications.  All of this requires a processor, rom (non-volatile memory, like an HDD on a normal computer), and ram (storage for an IP/identifier table).

Increasing rom allows for more features on the router.  A larger firmware file, assuming optimized coding, means more functionality.  Increasing ram allows for larger tables, and thus routing efficiency increases and a larger device pool.  Increasing processor speed allows for more data to be sent.  More data means more connections, which means that chronic torrenters won't crash the network.


On a side note:
Hub: Everyone shares all traffic.
Switch: Fastest solution that segregates traffic.  Does not assign IP (no discrete processing), but will respond to any assigned IP schemes.
Router: Assigns IPs, segregates traffic, and creates artificial networks (ever wonder why so many people can have an internal IP of 192.168.0.xxx).  It pays for these functions by requiring much greater processing, and more complex systems (ie higher cost).


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> This thread is a of much interest to me.  I'm still in the market for wireless routers that can handle megatons of simultaneous connections, and epic quantities of bandwidth.
> 
> Scenario A) There are about 6 or 7 students and they all like to torrent, as many students do, which utterly obliterates the single WRT54G router.
> Scenario B) There are far fewer connections but a huge amount of high bandwidth content being zipped around over a decently large wireless network.
> ...



Scenario A) Really this is where the amount of RAM a router has comes into play the most.  The WRT54GL has 16MB of RAM, the standard WRT54G has only 8MB, the E1000 has 32MB, and the E3000 has 64MB.  I find that 16MB is enough for a single user torrenting, maybe 2 if they aren't each downloading like 100 things at once.  While 32MB can handle a pretty decent load from 4-5 people torrenting, but most connections(at least in the US) will be maxed out on bandwidth before a 32MB router runs out of memory in this situation.

Now, speaking of bandwidth, that is where the CPU on a router comes into play.  The CPU on the standard WRT54G and WRT54GL is a Broadcom chip running at 200MHz.  At that speed the router is good up to about 22Mb/s, any more than that and the CPU starts to choke the bandwidth.  Overclock the CPU to 250MHz and the bandwidth the router can handle jumps to about 33Mb/s.  Now if you move to a router like the E100 the CPU is clocked at 300MHz as well as being a more efficient CPU, so the bandwidth the router can handle jumpes even further(the fastest connection I've tested my E1000 with was a 60Mb/s Cable connection and it handled it fine).


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2011)

^ Good post. I was pretty sure of the CPU vs. RAM scenarios from random things I've read but I didn't want to comment as I don't have a link to back it up nor a connection anywhere near fast enough to approach the limits of the lowliest of router CPU, so I just posted about the connections->RAM problem. Your description was better anyway


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

I've already oced my router cpu ect,  but I guess for the traffic I put through it,  it's not enough.  And I can't keep disconnecting my network every time I want to game online.  So looks like a 100 spot for a router...........


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Scenario A) Really this is where the amount of RAM a router has comes into play the most.  The WRT54GL has 16MB of RAM, the standard WRT54G has only 8MB, the E1000 has 32MB, and the E3000 has 64MB.  I find that 16MB is enough for a single user torrenting, maybe 2 if they aren't each downloading like 100 things at once.  *While 32MB can handle a pretty decent load from 4-5 people torrenting, but most connections(at least in the US) will be maxed out on bandwidth before a 32MB router runs out of memory in this situation.*


I've noticed the students pick torrents which start a huge number of connections (albeit slow ones).  Consequently I'm planning for worst-case-scenario and I think the ASUS RT-N16 (as mentioned earlier) fits that bill with its monstrous 128MB RAM and modest $90 price tag.


newtekie1 said:


> Now, speaking of bandwidth, that is where the CPU on a router comes into play.  The CPU on the standard WRT54G and WRT54GL is a Broadcom chip running at 200MHz.  At that speed the router is good up to about 22Mb/s, any more than that and the CPU starts to choke the bandwidth.  Overclock the CPU to 250MHz and the bandwidth the router can handle jumps to about 33Mb/s.  Now if you move to a router like the E100 the CPU is clocked at 300MHz as well as being a more efficient CPU, so the bandwidth the router can handle jumpes even further(the fastest connection I've tested my E1000 with was a 60Mb/s Cable connection and it handled it fine).


I'm confused.  Are you saying that you can't run 100Mb/s through a 100Mb/s router?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm confused.  Are you saying that you can't run 100Mb/s through a 100Mb/s router?



Yep, that is exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2011)

Worth noting: Under some (most?) circumstances that's only true for LAN-WAN and WAN-LAN traffic. Most routers (all newer ones should) avoid running traffic through the CPU as much as possible. WAN-LAN and vice versa necessitates CPU use (NAT, Routing table lookup) in all but the big-boy routers in top end commercial hardware (and probably even in that hardware, too). LAN-LAN traffic can be handled by the inbuilt switch. How sophisticated and seperated the switch hardware from CPU is in a consumer router, is another matter. (If at all, depending on architecture... see the PDF I linked)


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

There's overhead as well.  You have to account for that as well.  Nothing is ever clean.....
And I need zero latency,  with multiple computers connected.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Worth noting: Under some (most?) circumstances that's only true for LAN-WAN and WAN-LAN traffic. Most routers (all newer ones should) avoid running traffic through the CPU as much as possible. WAN-LAN and vice versa necessitates CPU use (NAT, Routing table lookup) in all but the big-boy routers in top end commercial hardware (and probably even in that hardware, too). LAN-LAN traffic can be handled by the inbuilt switch. How sophisticated and seperated the switch hardware from CPU is in a consumer router, is another matter. (If at all, depending on architecture... see the PDF I linked)



Yes, I was talking LAN-WAN/WAN-LAN traffic.  Straight LAN-LAN traffic is handled by the switch and doesn't really touch the router's CPU.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jul 30, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I was talking LAN-WAN/WAN-LAN traffic.  Straight LAN-LAN traffic is handled by the switch and doesn't really touch the router's CPU.



Again, assuming a modern, well designed router. Although you'd likely have to be using some seriously old or seriously cheap hardware for the switch to be THAT tied in with the CPU


----------



## Wile E (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a Linksys 320N that I bought refurb for $45 running DD-WRT. I have 2 8port Gb switches on it with about 12 hard wired computers/devices and 6-7 wireless on it at any given time. Handles everything fine. 

DD-WRT also has very tunable QoS, so you can give priority to certain types of packets, or even just to certain machines on the network.

I used it to replace a DIR-655. The 655 did not like my Atrix wifi at all (constant router lockups), and for some reason capped my upload to 1.5Mb instead of the 5Mb I get now.

I'll never buy another router that doesn't support open firmwares.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Again, assuming a modern, well designed router. Although you'd likely have to be using some seriously old or seriously cheap hardware for the switch to be THAT tied in with the CPU



Yes, LAN-LAN traffic does 100Mb/s fine because the hardware switch handled it.  It is only WAN-LAN and LAN-WAN traffic that is limitted by the CPU.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the same Router WRT54GL and switched from Tomato to DD-WRT and it has been running 24/7 without and issue for over a year now. Did you try DD-WRT?


----------



## twilyth (Jul 30, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I have a Linksys 320N that I bought refurb for $45 running DD-WRT. I have 2 8port Gb switches on it with about 12 hard wired computers/devices and 6-7 wireless on it at any given time. Handles everything fine.


Wow.  And I thought I was over the top with 4 cpus, 3 other wired devices and 3 wireless devices.  The geekiness is strong with this one. 

I have one of the buffalo AirStation gigabit routers and I think it's quite good.  You can go the easy set up route and once you learn more about it can get into things like QoS.  They also have a solid reputation.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was looking for more ways to compare routers and I found this:
Router charts

I ended up buying the RT-N16 over the DIR-655 (as a solution to my Scenario A) despite it having a lower WAN-LAN.  The reasons are:
1) The DIR-655 has only 16MB RAM, which simply isn't enough for seven torrent happy students.
2) The WAN-LAN speed is still 4x faster than the WAN connection.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to try dd-wrt.  From research I've seen,  I can just flash straight across?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 30, 2011)

Try this:

http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/php-bsd-me/linksys-wrt54gl-ddwrt-software-15026


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

I flashed straight to dd-wrt,  I'm running it right now!  Very easy....
Edit:  seems to be faster..  and you can oc the cpu with a mouse click!  no telneting......


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

Well,  preliminary tests seem to indicate much decreased latency.  I think dd-wrt is going to work for me!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2011)

At least DD-WRT will let you know if its a hardware issue. But really that router is still a viable router at long as it in good health.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes,  I just gave it good test with my rise of flight sim,  which is the one that was bitching the most about it,  and no more latency issues.  If fact network throughput almost seems faster through the router now!  Wish I'd tried dd-wrt before now.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the newer beta is better,  or safe?  I'm running sp2 build 13064,  is 14896 safe?
Edit:  haven't tried beta yet,  but this dd-wrt is seriously better than tomato.  I highly recommend avoiding tomato
and going straight to dd-wrt!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting that DD-WRT is working better for you. I remember seeing an old benchmark showing tomato gave higher bandwidth.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2011)

test:  


much lower latency overall,  much better throughput,  much more stable.  what can i say?
Edit: check the distance I used....
Love it!  :


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 31, 2011)

I was surprised you had any issues at all with the GL, just noticed the tmobile version of the GL I have has twice the ram and flash. These variants are hard to keep track of.


----------



## Xiphos (Jul 31, 2011)

johnspack said:


> test:  [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1409891611.png[/URL]
> much lower latency overall,  much better throughput,  much more stable.  what can i say?
> Edit: check the distance I used....
> Love it!  :  http://img.techpowerup.org/110730/ddwrt1.png



might want to hide your ip?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2011)

bah,  i change it all the time anyways,  and what would someone want with a personal isp from nelson bc canada in the middle of nowhere with nothing on it but a couple of folding boxes...


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, no,  doesn't fix it.  Still have the  latency issue.  Oh well,   guess I'll just have to buy a real router......


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2011)

I went off a bit quick there.  Did some tweaks in dd-wrt,  and spent a couple hours in my sim with zero issues.  I should probably know better...  Let's stay tuned for my continued results!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are having latency issues, pingtest.net might be a better test to run than speedtest.net.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch,  okay,  I think I'm seeing a problem here....



Edit:  and this adds more weirdness to the mix:



Could it just be my isp's gateway or something?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2011)

Well,  I think my old router was nice for years,  but it's probably time for a newer,  faster router.  My router was never designed for upto 27mbps connection,  which I've seen recently on my connection.  Oh well,  it was a nice try,  and the router was cheap.. $39.
Edit:  meaning I didn't own it for years,  but it was popular for many years.  Maybe RIP nice old router?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a linksys E2000 (WRT310N) running latest DD-WRT mega. works amazing and has personally been through 32 device - 5 smartphones networks and all have handled great.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2011)

It seems to me that it might just be some intermittent issues with your ISP.  What results do you get connected directly to the modem?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2011)

Same location I got packet loss,  now I'm A without my router.  Hmmmmm.....



Edit:  even jitter is lower....
Edit2:  thing is,  I got this on my other routers as well,  what's happening here?
Edit3:  the cables in my building are very old,  and I'm on the 3rd story.
Not great,  but without the router in the equation,  I get this to Portugal!



What is wrong with my router???


----------



## johnspack (Aug 1, 2011)

I improved my router throughput by combining 2 lan connections and bridging them.  Not going to help when I need to add more folding boxes though....
Edit:  did many more changes,  went back to single pci-e network contoller,  now with router on...



Thanks all,  lets see how this works out......


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you try cloning your mac address?  Some ISPs *cough* Comcast *cough* will totally neuter your connection unless you do so.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 2, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> I use a linksys E2000 (WRT310N) running latest DD-WRT mega. works amazing and has personally been through 32 device - 5 smartphones networks and all have handled great.



It's the 320n replacement, not 310. And yeah, I have the 320 with DD-WRT, and it works fantastic for me. I bought it on Newegg as a recert.

They are only $40 for canuckians: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124362

Which, astonishingly, is actually cheaper than Newegg in the US: Recertified: Linksys WRT320N-RM Dual-Band Wireless...

The E2000 recert is also dirt cheap in Canadaland: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124407


----------



## Hunt3r (Aug 2, 2011)

And trendeNet not good?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like I'm maintaining an A on pingtest,  and my flightsim isn't balking anymore about my connection.  Think it's solved.  There's a few other variables I didn't mention,  like my isp service guy left me an attenuation adapter to reduce the signal when we first went to over 10mbs service.  But since now they've gone fibre optic,  I get a clean signal at full strength,  no overmodulating,  I needed to remove the adapter.  Of course they don't come by,  or phone you,  to make sure you do this.  Adapter off,  set port forwarding,  and off we go!!!!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I got the RT-N16 I ordered from newegg.  I encountered zero problems loading DD-WRT and the whole process took less than 15 minutes.

I've already installed it at the site and I'm waiting for any complaints.

This thread may have successfully solved at least two peoples problems. 

EDIT:  I found some really cheap 9dBi SMA antennas for the RT-N16.  They're Premiertek ANT-9dBi and they're only $5 w/ free shipping at mwave.com.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah,  my internet is still working perfect,  so fixed.  I gained some very useful info in this thread,  pingtest.net.  With it,  I was able to solve my latency issues quite quickly.  Goes to show,  no matter how old you are,  always learning new things.  Still think the switch to dd-wrt from tomato was a good idea,  it is a better firmware,  with all functions in the main gui menu,  instead of making you telnet into the dam thing.....


----------

